# how much will she weigh?



## missjaimee (Dec 13, 2006)

this is just out of curiosity because i'll love her the same whether she grows up to be 5 pounds or 9 =)



last week i took lola to the vet to get her shots & at the time she was at 12 weeks and 2.11 lbs.
Her father weighs 5 lbs and the mother 7-7.5 lbs any guesses out there how much she'll weigh full grown?











thanks!!!!











<3 love

jaimee & lola


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

There is a formula people use to estimate how much they will weigh as an adult. It is just an estimate though, not an exact science. I wish I could remember the formula but hopefully someone else will reply that does.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I have heard triple weight at 12 weeks or dble at 16? Not sure.








I know there is a good size thread if you do "search" on size or weight you will find more info from many people that may help..p.s.she sounds perfect!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can really only guess that she will be somewhere like her parents or grandparents, but she can even be larger or smaller...no way to know...some lines grow fast then stop all of a sudden and some grow slow and keep growing, and some in between. pixel was a huge puppy ...i think she was 3.5lbs at 12 weeks but she is only 5.5 lbs now there r many malts here that start smaller and have passed that up...

who was ur breeder, maybe she can give you some idea if she knows your puppy's lines well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The rule of thumb is double the weight at 15 wks. This doesn't always apply depending on heritage.

Chances are your baby will weigh somewhere inbetween the mom and dad's weight from what you wrote as her weight now.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have heard triple weight at 12 weeks or dble at 16? Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the double at 16 wks is right then Ollie will be 12 lbs. It's possible!!

Ollie is 4 months old and weighs 6 lbs and already weighs 1 lb. more than his adult father and the same as his adult mother. He will be bigger than both of them--by how much, who knows.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have two girl littermates. Jellybean has always been the smaller one up until around 5 months. Cupcake was always a few ounces to half a lb larger. Now, Jellybean is .5 lbs larger than Cupcake. Cupcake is just under 4 lbs and Jellybean is 4.5 lbs. Their parents are between 4-5.5 lbs.


----------



## GiGi's Mom (Apr 10, 2006)

My Gigi weighed about 2 lbs. when she was 12 weeks and she weighs 4.6 lbs. now and she is almost 11 months old. Her dad weighs 4 1/2 lbs and Mom weighs between 5 & 6 lbs. She has been stuck at 4.5 since around 8 months. Not sure if she will reach 6 lbs. or not.


----------



## missjaimee (Dec 13, 2006)

hmm i guess i'll just have to wait & see =T i hope she gets to at least 5 pounds..she's so tiny right now & it's hard to get her out since she likes hiding under beds =X thanks for your replies everyone =]


----------

